# DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!!



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

GOT MY V6 T-REG ON LATE SEPT...... AND GUESS WHAT!! TILL TODAY, I ONLY DROVE THE CAR FOR LIKE 2 WEEKS, PROBLEMS AND PROBLEMS....... THIS IS THE MOST EXPENSIVE VW I EVER PURCHASE AND IT'S THE WORST CAR I EVER BOUGHT...... BTW, THE CAR IS STILL AT DEALERSHIP..........


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (team3d)*

Sorry to hear that. Could you let us know more precisely what problems your Touareg has had?


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (Outrageous)*

THE FIRST 20 MILES...... THE AC COMPRESSOR BLEW UP......


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (team3d)*

Lemon law?


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (team3d)*

AND THE REAR SEAT ARM-REST FELL OFF...... GOT THE AC FIX..... TOOK THEM 1 WEEK..... THEY DIDN'T HAVE ANY PARTS SO THEY HAVE TO PULL IT OFF FROM ANOTHER TOUAREG ( THE SALES WAS MY FRIEND, HE TOLD ME THERE IS LIKE 3 TOUREG THEY USE FOR PARTS!!!)..... 900 MILES LATER (1 WEEK) THE TIRE PRESSURE SENSOR WENT NUTS!!! EVERY 20 SECONDS, IT WILL BEEP AND TELLING ME THE TIRES ARE FLAT..... AND EVERY MORNING, IT WILL TELL ME MY WHEELS ARE DAMAGE....


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (team3d)*

Something doesn't smell right here. We never hear of this guy on the board, and all of a sudden he's screaming about how bad the Touareg is? I'm not being snobbish or anything, but you would think a Touareg buyer would have better grammar and INTERNET ETTIQUETTE!
It's too bad if this guy is having problems, but as of now I'm not buying what he's selling.


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (team3d)*

SO THEY REPLACE THE SENSOR(PULL FROM ANOTHER T-REG).... AND 1 WEEK LATER, IT'S STILL DOING THE SAME, AND NOW IT EVEN TELLS ME THERE IS SOMETHING WRONG WITH MY 4WD SYSTEM....... SO, AS OF TODAY, THEY STILL HAVE MY CAR AND TRY TO FIX THE PROBLEM..... MY SALES FRIEND TOLD ME THE 1ST TOUAREG THEY SOLD, THE CAR'S BEEN SITING AT THE SERVICES FOR 2 MONTHS... POOR GUY..... BACK TO MY CAR..... SO FAR, THEY REPLACE 3 SENSORS AND IT'S STILL DOING THE SAME AND I DON'T THINK VW SERVICES KNOWS EXACTLY WHAT WENT WRONG.....


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (team3d)*

S4inSoFla.................. I'M IN THE PASSAT COMMUNITY...... IF YOU DON'T BELIVE ME, THAT IS FINE..... I'M JUST TRYING TO TELL PEOPLE ABOUT MY EXPERIENCE WITH MY TOUAREG.....










_Modified by team3d at 7:26 PM 11-18-2003_


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

This isnt a sales tool for VW so bumping your nasty post is pointless. I'd spend my time learning the English language and locating the caps lock key.
If you actually took the time to read some of the posts here, you'd know that the tire pressure issue is a known problem. Perhaps you can point your clueless "sales friend" to it so his "service friends" can educate themselves?
Also, do you normally park like an a$$?
;-)


_Modified by Uriah at 10:43 PM 11-18-2003_


----------



## TQ41 (May 20, 2001)

*Re: (Uriah)*

You're right his (mis)use of the english language and all caps is very annoying. Something sounds fishy.


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (Uriah)*

i know my post is bad for the touareg.... and i have to tell you guys, i am a die-hard VW fan..... i've owned 74 bus when i was 16, 82 gti after high school........ and a golf-4, a 2002 eurovan (sold both this year) still have the corrado, the passat and the touareg.... when the touareg was out, i was very pleased with vw's direction, and then you know what..... i love the brand but i just don't think they are ready for lux-car market..... not the technology.. but the overall dealer services.... anyway.... already arrange a test drive of the v12 phaeton at 8pm tonight.... gotta go....


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

team3d;
WHAT SHOULD I DO? I ALREADY BOUGHT ONE?


----------



## cyberdog (Jun 1, 2000)

*Re: (team3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *team3d* »_already arrange a test drive of the v12 phaeton at 8pm tonight.... gotta go....

ak em....... sorry dude, vw doesn't have a V12 as all die hard vw fans should know !!


----------



## vlade31 (Oct 13, 2002)

*Re: (TQ41)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TQ41* »_You're right his (mis)use of the english language and all caps is very annoying. Something sounds fishy.










This website is unbelievably biased. Someone talks about bad VW and all of sudden no one wants to believe him. What the hell does english and internet ETIQUETTE have to do with owning T-reg.








And BTW S4 you SPELLED etiquette wrong







, that must mean you dont own a T-reg either.


----------



## g60rabbit (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: (team3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *team3d* »_i know my post is bad for the touareg.... and i have to tell you guys, i am a die-hard VW fan..... i've owned 74 bus when i was 16, 82 gti after high school........ and a golf-4, a 2002 eurovan (sold both this year) still have the corrado, the passat and the touareg.... when the touareg was out, i was very pleased with vw's direction, and then you know what..... i love the brand but i just don't think they are ready for lux-car market..... not the technology.. but the overall dealer services.... anyway.... already arrange a test drive of the v12 phaeton at 8pm tonight.... gotta go....

"I've owned 74 bus when I was 16" try that again, next time in english.
"82 gti after highschool" You must have been the only 1 because the first gti in the states was 83.
"v12 pheaton" hehe








It is funny that in a T reg forum when someone questions whether you have a t reg or not you show a pic of a passat








Just going out on a limb here. Your mom drives a euro van, dad drives a Passat and you heard someone say T regs were junk so you ended up here some how?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (g60rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60rabbit* »_
Just going out on a limb here. Your mom drives a euro van, dad drives a Passat and you heard someone say T regs were junk so you ended up here some how?

very likely. consistent with a bunch of suspect posts in the classifieds sections. search the archive content, you'll see.


----------



## GOLFINI (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (g60rabbit)*

So you don't think they are ready for the lux market but you're going off to look at a V12 Phaeton which doesn't exist?!!!!! HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## XM DUDE (Oct 9, 2003)

*Re: (GOLFINI)*

I love the Treg too but I know enough about cars to know that you never buy the first year it comes out, because all of the bugs are not worked out yet.


----------



## madbiketom (Sep 26, 2003)

*Re: (XM DUDE)*

Thats why I bought a 2004














seeing as the 2003 was the first year.... just not in the US of A....


----------



## MrTsDad (Nov 19, 2003)

*Re: (madbiketom)*

Oke, I don't understand...Volkswagen is not ready for the luxury market, but you are testdriving a Phaeton!?







I also want to point out that the Phaeton is coming in a 12 cilinder just not a V12 but a W12! In regards to your Touareg, you just have a bad apple or lemon...whatever it's called!!!


_Modified by MrTsDad at 11:48 AM 11-19-2003_


----------



## g60rabbit (Sep 6, 2000)

*Re: (vlade31)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vlade31* »_
This website is unbelievably biased. Someone talks about bad VW and all of sudden no one wants to believe him. What the hell does english and internet ETIQUETTE have to do with owning T-reg.








And BTW S4 you SPELLED etiquette wrong







, that must mean you dont own a T-reg either.









Of course the website is a little bias it is a website for vw's not all car makes. He may or may not have these vehicles but things like all caps, spelling errors, sentences that make 0 sense, owning cars that were not made [82 gti], and being a vw buff and saything the pheaton is a v12 are all a little odd.
He drives over 60k dollars worth of vw's [not including all the mods on that passat] but can't get through one post not looking like a 12 year old wrote it seems fishy.
The reason I showed up in the T reg forum is that my mother in law is in the market for a new suv. She is looking at the MB, X5, and T reg so I am trying to get her some info. So I am looking for honest opinions of the vehicle, not people who have no clue what they are talking about.


----------



## mmmmm127 (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry all, this is team3d's mother here. I have told him not to go on my computer again, and to get on with his spelling homework. He has promised not to go back on the Touareg forum again,
Mum
P.S. He has a picture of a big shiny Tourag up on his bedroom wall, right next to the one of Michael Jackson


----------



## SlavaVW (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re:*

Anyway, back to the Tuareg.
I think if the owners would take a moment and read the manual for the car and actually learn something from it. We wouldnt see so many issues with Tuareg.


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Re: (SlavaVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlavaVW* »_Anyway, back to the Tuareg.
I think if the owners would take a moment and read the manual for the car and actually learn something from it. We wouldnt see so many issues with Tuareg. 

NC-GTI, is that you?


----------



## njtouareg (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SlavaVW)*

SlavaVW,
Are you saying that having a brand new car with a dead battery, a faulty tire pressure monitor, etc.... is something that is NORMAL & is in the Touaregs manual?????? I highly doubt it








I think this forum is a great place for people to voice their opionions, whether good or bad. Plus others suck as yourself might learn something new that is NOT in your manual. 
Just my $.02


----------



## njtouareg (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: (team3d)*

Team3d,
Why on earth are you test driving the phaeton if you are so unhappy with your touareg? Do you not understand that you are justifying VW crappy service by thinking things will be different with the phaeton. VW is NOT ready to be in the luxury car market & you driving one just helps egg them on in thinking they are ready. Lux car drivers should steer clear of VW for a long time. Perhaps you are okay with VW's service


----------



## SlavaVW (Aug 16, 2003)

*Re: Re: (njtouareg)*

NJ...give me your address, i'll be happy to explain to you in person.


----------



## njtouareg (Jul 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SlavaVW)*

SlavaVW, Do you have a problem or something? Last time I checked this is America & we have the right to freedom of speech.


----------



## See5 (Nov 4, 2003)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (team3d)*

Let's just let this whole thread DIE!
It is going nowhere.


----------



## cgmb16 (Jul 22, 2003)

*Re: Re: (SlavaVW)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SlavaVW* »_Anyway, back to the Tuareg.
I think if the owners would take a moment and read the manual for the car and actually learn something from it. We wouldnt see so many issues with Tuareg. 


What is a Tuareg?


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: Re: (cgmb16)*

guys.... it's a w12 not v12..... i'm sorry about all the miss-spells.... i test drove the w12 is because the dealer offer me a chance to test drive the car..... but we test drove the v8 instead.... i am not buying the car, just wanna know how it is..... anyway, if everyone thinks the car is my mom's and the passaat is my dad's.... that is fine.... i really don't care anymore..... what i am trying to do is to help anyone who is in the market for an lux-suv..... think twice before picking up a touareg.......


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (team3d)*

Team3d,
Thanks for the follow-up on your Touareg problems. At least your dealer is willing to cannibalize other T's to try to fix yours. Hopefully they will eventually sort out your issues. Keep us posted.


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (Outrageous)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outrageous* »_Team3d,
Thanks for the follow-up on your Touareg problems. At least your dealer is willing to cannibalize other T's to try to fix yours. Hopefully they will eventually sort out your issues. Keep us posted.

no problems..... but the dealer did not cannibalize new touareg just for mine.... they got enough touareg sitting there with all sorts of problems/bugs waiting to be fix....


----------



## ScrubbinVeeDub (Feb 4, 2003)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (team3d)*

i find it funny that he bought a touareg and spells it "toureg" ha ha


----------



## Webby (Sep 25, 2003)

From my experiences I would not be recommending T-Reg nor any VW for that matter. FYI, I have not seen my car for near on 3 weeks. I believe it is pretty much dismantled and awaiting a sh1tload of parts from Germany.
But what really really bothers me is VW's total lack of communication and apparent zero customer care factor. Clearly the worst new vehicle ownership experience of my lifetime.
Hoping to bring the saga to a head in the next few days - if anyone is interested I'd be happy to post results and full details at that time.



_Modified by Webby at 11:01 AM 11-20-2003_


----------



## Madrigar (Aug 20, 2003)

*Re: (Webby)*

Just had to throw my 2 cents out there... I have had my T-Reg for a little over 3 months now, and no problems. Asked my dealer, and they have not been getting a bunch of them in for service or anything like some people say (lot's of T-Regs sitting waiting for parts, that they have 3 they use for canibalizing parts?!?! Come on...).
And does the Tyre Pressure monitor tell you when you have "bad or damaged wheels"?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Madrigar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Madrigar* »_And does the Tyre Pressure monitor tell you when you have "bad or damaged wheels"?

Of course not. I find all of this thread very hard to believe.


----------



## brent0226 (May 26, 2002)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (team3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *team3d* »_AND THE REAR SEAT ARM-REST FELL OFF...... GOT THE AC FIX..... TOOK THEM 1 WEEK..... THEY DIDN'T HAVE ANY PARTS SO THEY HAVE TO PULL IT OFF FROM ANOTHER TOUAREG ( THE SALES WAS MY FRIEND, HE TOLD ME THERE IS LIKE 3 TOUREG THEY USE FOR PARTS!!!)..... 900 MILES LATER (1 WEEK) THE TIRE PRESSURE SENSOR WENT NUTS!!! EVERY 20 SECONDS, IT WILL BEEP AND TELLING ME THE TIRES ARE FLAT..... AND EVERY MORNING, IT WILL TELL ME MY WHEELS ARE DAMAGE....









I would have expected spockcat to post that


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (brent0226)*

Thanks brent. I forgot about it. At least he spaced out the phrases (not complete sentences).


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (Webby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Webby* »_From my experiences I would not be recommending T-Reg nor any VW for that matter. FYI, I have not seen my car for near on 3 weeks. I believe it is pretty much dismantled and awaiting a sh1tload of parts from Germany.
But what really really bothers me is VW's total lack of communication and apparent zero customer care factor. Clearly the worst new vehicle ownership experience of my lifetime.
Hoping to bring the saga to a head in the next few days - if anyone is interested I'd be happy to post results and full details at that time.

_Modified by Webby at 11:01 AM 11-20-2003_

i'm with you on this one.... ofcourse, some owners will never experience the problems we have....... but, if they do, they wouldn't be making jokes about my posts.......


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Of course not. I find all of this thread very hard to believe.


how do you know????? you will never know what the monitor can tell you if it never happens to you.......


----------



## dots (Nov 17, 2003)

just because he doesn't spell a couple of words right, and doesn't remember the year of whatever car he bought, doesn't mean he doesn't have whatever he says he has.


----------



## GOLFINI (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (team3d)*

Congrats 3D you are the first 10 yr old to have enough money to own a Toreg. Good luck with the Phyton, hope your allowance can cover the repayments.


----------



## anothercar (Dec 20, 2002)

*Re: (GOLFINI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GOLFINI* »_Congrats 3D you are the first 10 yr old to have enough money to own a Toreg. Good luck with the Phyton, hope your allowance can cover the repayments.


thats really funny............and a great way to close a real waste of a server space


----------



## squishmann (Nov 20, 2003)

to clear up a lot of this w/ a car like the T-reg
i can see how they would take parts from other cars, it happens all the time.
the T-reg does have a problem w/ the TPM system and should be fixed under the recall
we have had one lemon come back so far, guy broke down in canada.

it is a case of the 1st year blues. expect A LOT of electrical issues w/ these cars

and the phaeton does have a 12 cylinder. fi i can recall from the invoice it's about 83 or 88k and the mark up is only a couple thousand. so dealers can't even give them away


----------



## Webby (Sep 25, 2003)

My T-reg is in the process of being replaced with a new vehicle. Probs included faulty diff, transmission, and some of the common electrical issues mentioned here.
For the past 3 weeks I have been driving a loner T-reg. This particular vehicle's electrical system is all over the place and wakes up with a new 'personaility' on a daily basis. Head lights would not work yesterday evening.







Also the issue of the car switching down to first when slowing down makes for an uncomfortable ride. Brakes are also a little too sticky/touchy IMHO.
The T-reg is almost a great car.
Get the new vehicle in a few days - I'm sincerely hoping 3rd time lucky.


_Modified by Webby at 12:12 AM 11-24-2003_


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: (Webby)*

Hang in there Webby. Not all 'regs are problematic. I have one of the first ones sold in the US (VIN <750) and have been lucky enough to not have any issues (so far).


----------



## TooLFan46n2 (Oct 18, 1999)

*Re: (mml7)*

One of my best friends has been an audi/vw tech for 10 or so years. The lease is about to expire on his wifes Infinity and she wants to trade it in for a Touareg but he won't let her! Nearly every Touareg they have sold has come in for extra service. Lots of transmission failures and electrical gremlins.


----------



## Outrage (Nov 15, 2003)

*Re: (team3d)*

Your Tourareg problems seem to have infected your shift key!


----------



## hotdaymnitzbao (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (mmmmm127)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mmmmm127* »_Sorry all, this is team3d's mother here. I have told him not to go on my computer again, and to get on with his spelling homework. He has promised not to go back on the Touareg forum again,
Mum
P.S. He has a picture of a big shiny Tourag up on his bedroom wall, right next to the one of Michael Jackson

lol. omg hahahahahahahaha


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (Webby)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Webby* »_My T-reg is in the process of being replaced with a new vehicle. Probs included faulty diff, transmission, and some of the common electrical issues mentioned here.
For the past 3 weeks I have been driving a loner T-reg. This particular vehicle's electrical system is all over the place and wakes up with a new 'personaility' on a daily basis. Head lights would not work yesterday evening.







Also the issue of the car switching down to first when slowing down makes for an uncomfortable ride. Brakes are also a little too sticky/touchy IMHO.
The T-reg is almost a great car.
Get the new vehicle in a few days - I'm sincerely hoping 3rd time lucky.

_Modified by Webby at 12:12 AM 11-24-2003_

guys..... i'm back, thanks for all the bashings and infos..... i know from a mid-west point of view, owning more than 2 cars are hard to believe. in L.A., car is an accessories, not a transportation. especially for guys like my age, single in the early 30's..... anyway, my touareg is fine now, it did took them 20 days to fix the problem, now the car is 7,000 miles old and still running fine.... and i'm very happy when my touareg is trouble free...


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (team3d)*

oh my god, you didn't bring your own *&%$#@! pathetic thread back, did you?
if anyone responds to this it's their own dam* fault! Die, thread, die.
Happy new year


----------



## chriscichocki (Dec 21, 2003)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

But this has been the funniest thread I've read in this forum! And I gotta give 3d some credit for hanging in there and taking a bit of abuse... 
If the problems are true, then we're all beating up on a very unfortunate soul. 
But I haven't heard anything that convinces me it is... Like, what's the name of the dealership that sold you the truck? Touareg's are not so abundant that a dealer would canibalize three of them for spare parts. And the lemon laws should give you some ability to force the dealer to take it back. Yes, he references common problems, but they're exactly that... common problems everyone is talking about. Anyone could step in and rip VW for any of the same problems we're all experiencing in one thread. What we have to be careful about is that people really are coming to this forum for information on the truck as part of pre-sales research, and NOT challenging someone who sounds a bit off would not be fair.


----------



## SWheat (Feb 1, 2003)

*Re: DO NOT BUY T-REG!!!!! (team3d)*

sucks to be you dude. It is bound to happen to some early adopters. I am still waiting for a new headrest and flashlight. 
PERHAPS THIS SORT RANTING; TYPING; WRANGLING ON A WEBSITE WILL HELP!!!!!!
I don't know if you've noticed or not, but VW has a great reputation for [email protected]#$%NG things up once in a while. 
Basically, if you don't have any tolerance for issues with new vehicles you should have waited. The Touareg is my 4th VW and so far I have been lucky and had no issues, but I fully expect something to come up with the first model year.


----------



## onoffroad (Dec 31, 2003)

*Re: (mml7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mml7* »_Hang in there Webby. Not all 'regs are problematic. I have one of the first ones sold in the US (VIN <750) and have been lucky enough to not have any issues (so far).


Quick question - do you have the std radio or the nav ?
if the std radio -- does your RDS (station name display) work ?
Mine is refusing to display the RDS info








Thx
Martin


_Modified by onoffroad at 4:03 AM 1-2-2004_


----------



## PabloP (Nov 24, 2003)

*Re: (onoffroad)*

Martin, I have the standard radio and it displays the names of the stations, but I think only if I save them, not just if I tune to them.
Paul


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (silverandteak)*


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (team3d)*


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (team3d)*

now for all you people still in denial...... here is a pictures of my car and my friend's new phaeton............. i don't have a scanner, but i will scan all my invoices from puente hills vw and show all of the non-believers the problems i had with my touareg........ 


_Modified by team3d at 4:42 PM 1-6-2004_


----------



## TheWaterSkier (Dec 12, 2003)

*Re: (team3d)*

"now for all you people still in denial...... here is a pictures of my car and my friend's new phaeton............. i don't have a scanner, but i will scan all my invoices from puente hills vw and show all of the non-believers the problems i had with my touareg........ "
So you took a picture of two (probably unsold as there are no plates on them) vehicles on a dealers lot and we're supposed to believe they're yours and your friends? You'll have to do better than this and some fake invoices.
Can someone who lives local give the dealership a call and ask who owns them (the number is on the plate)?


----------



## sciencegeek (Oct 26, 2003)

*Re: (TheWaterSkier)*

*&%$#@!! will you guys just learn to ignore this thread please?


----------



## S4inSoFla (Sep 23, 2001)

*Re: (sciencegeek)*

I'd like to go on record here as being the first one to call team3d out. Damn it feels good to be right!


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (TheWaterSkier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheWaterSkier* »_
So you took a picture of two (probably unsold as there are no plates on them) vehicles on a dealers lot and we're supposed to believe they're yours and your friends? You'll have to do better than this and some fake invoices.


I think the other thing to note is that he said he got the T-Reg in September if you read the first post he made. The first Phateon did not get to the dealers until November yet the T-Reg does not have plates either. So unless California takes 2-3 months to issue plates (not!!) then there is no way this is a T-Reg that was purchased in September.




_Modified by stevetjr at 1:37 PM 1-7-2004_


----------



## agarc (Nov 19, 2001)

REGARDLESS, from the beginning, this thread seemed fishy to me. When somebody comes on this forum and starts bashing VW using all-Caps, exceptionally poor grammar/spelling, it's a red flag to vortexers that the user may be a "troll", a fairly common problem in these forums. So for all the newbies on here, that's why people were suspicious.
Even if this owner is legit, it's not very constructive to come on this forum and blame VW for all of your problems.
Too often people on this forum generalize and blame service problems on VW, when they should really be emphasizing the blame on their dealerships. And as a rule of thumb, you're taking a risk when you buy a car in its first marque (very first model year). I don't care what car company you're talking about - many first makes have bugs. It's like software - things usually get better in newer versions.
I know there are a lot of VW owners like myself who are extremely happy with their VW and the quality of their service. And from what I've read, most Touareg owners seem to be pretty happy with their new SUVs. This is not to say that your problems aren't real.
So, just a suggestion, if you want people to take your thread more seriously and avoid all the useless responses that question your legitimacy, don't use all caps, don't generalize (what's that crap about "mid-west" values?) and try saying something more constructive.
























_Modified by agarc at 1:05 PM 1-7-2004_


----------



## Dnc95 (Apr 5, 2002)

*Re: (stevetjr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stevetjr* »_
I think the other thing to note is that he said he got the T-Reg in September if you read the first post he made. The first Phateon did not get to the dealers until November yet the T-Reg does not have plates either. So unless California takes 2-3 months to issue plates (not!!) then there is no way this is a T-Reg that was purchased in September.
_Modified by stevetjr at 1:37 PM 1-7-2004_


Ok I don't even own a T-reg and think this is fishy, I live in Socali, when you buy a car you get plates the T-reg in the picture does not have any, and he himself said the car now has 7k on it.... Ummm how do you drive in Cop infested L.A. with no plates for 7k miles? Right................


----------



## garethusa (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: (Uriah)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uriah* »_This isnt a sales tool for VW so bumping your nasty post is pointless. I'd spend my time learning the English language and locating the caps lock key.
If you actually took the time to read some of the posts here, you'd know that the tire pressure issue is a known problem. Perhaps you can point your clueless "sales friend" to it so his "service friends" can educate themselves?
Also, do you normally park like an a$$?
;-)

_Modified by Uriah at 10:43 PM 11-18-2003_

i take offense in your reply...you accuse someone of being XXXX and yet you are being XXXX.
just because you bought a toureg doesnt mean you have a PhD or went to Law School. I think those people would be smart enough to not plunk their money down on a product that isn't tried and true and which service techs have difficulty diagnosing and fixing.
other than that, if you were really a touareg or VW affecionado, you would try to help out those with issues without having to put them down.......
i don't have to see a picture of you parking your Treg to assume you are an ass. i just have to read it in the way your reply.
lighten up here......some people will have good experiences and other wont. some will have perfect vws and some wont. just because someone is having a bad one and is here to share and express his point of view, there ain't no need to start making assumptions (he doesn't know English, he sounds fishy, he writes in all caps so that makes him ......).
I can't believe it. This goes for the person who also posted after you. Just because you have a Touareg, it don't make you better than any other human. You may have nice(r) wheels and hey a good looking VW, but you ain't any better than a person who has a Hyundai or who got a bad VW.
Now moving on to why this may be fishy - yep....not having license plates on the car or even temp tags if that picture was taken in first month of ownership. 
anyway, the lesson here is to give people a chance and not bash. everyone responds to things differently and we all have different attitudes. it was quite evident in the replies here.


_Modified by garethusa at 7:44 PM 1-7-2004_


----------



## team3d (Dec 10, 2000)

*Re: (S4inSoFla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4inSoFla* »_I'd like to go on record here as being the first one to call team3d out. Damn it feels good to be right!

btw.... my phone # can be found here at http://www.rdsports.com......


----------



## Company T-Reg (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (team3d)*


_Quote, originally posted by *team3d* »_
btw.... my phone # can be found here at http://www.rdsports.com......










He said "call out" not "call up".


----------



## stevetjr (Jun 13, 2002)

*Re: (garethusa)*


_Quote, originally posted by *garethusa* »_
Now moving on to why this may be fishy - yep....not having license plates on the car or even temp tags if that picture was taken in first month of ownership. 


You missed the point on this one. The " owner said he got the Touareg in September any your point is that maybe we misunderstood the picture was taken when he first got the car in September (by Team3d's own post) 
Read all of the posts and you would know that is impossible. The other car in the picture is a VW Phaeton which no VW dealer got until NOVEMBER 
So if that fact is not true why should anyone believe the rest?


----------

